# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2020)

*Does your family help out with shop projects?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

No, other than make me this!
But the good thing about that is my shop is my space to do what I want in. Not to be selfish, Betty is allowed in there it's just not her thing. She is free to do what she likes as well, sewing, crafts, etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2020)

NO!!!! Don't want the wife in there. Now when my grandson gets old enough, that will be a different story.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2020)

My son that lives about 2.5 hours away loves to spend time in the workshop whenever he is here. Last project he built was an Adirondack chair and table. He's adept with tools as he works in construction of wooden playsets and now tiny homes, so I am usually in the support role when we are in the shop. He has helped me with a couple of projects over the past couple of years. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2020)

Nikki helps out in some ways: she helps with shows and other things but not the actual building of things. She comes out to the Shop if she has to but only then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 17, 2020)

No,she just keeps as many things as she can. I tell her she’s not allowed in the garage cuz she cleans up and except for the beer cans,I hate it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2020)

Yes. My boys like to be in the shop and they like to help me. Sometimes their helping me makes something take 5 times longer - but they're learning and it's good time together!

My wife doesn't just hang out in the shop with me, though has on a rare random occasion. But she will help me whenever I need help. She has no interest in learning how to run any of the machines. But she is happy when I build things for her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2020)

I’ve been trying to get my wife to clean the shop for years but I’m not getting any traction there.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 17, 2020)

Other than moral support, it's just me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 17, 2020)

Well, my brother lives 10 miles away as a care giver for my 86 year old Mom.
My brother works on computers as his hobby.
So, I don't have anyone to help me in the shop actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2020)

Nope. My oldest daughter tried to help handplane and sand but lost interest quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 18, 2020)

Denise, with prodding, will come help hold or catch something; say a long board going through the table saw. But otherwise, all the major equipment is for my use. She is working on a lot of craft/re-purposing projects that eventually involve both of us, but the real shop activities are my domain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (May 18, 2020)

Nothing physical, but I will show my wife things I am working on and get her opinion on colors or design, which can be very helpful in and of itself. I actually like working by myself. I hope that doesn't come across as I am a loner, I am not, it is just that the shop is my solace and I like to be able to work at my pace and what ever order I want to do something. If someone was "helping me" I probably would spend too much time talking and not getting anything done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

Let me explain my comment earlier. First. I don't want the wife in there because if she sees one of the resident wolf spiders that I haven't been able to kill, she'll have a freakin heart attack! Second, she doesn't need to see all the tools and ask how much I've spent. Finally, it will just encourage her to call me a hoarder when she sees all the wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

I bring the wife out to the shop for design help or wood choice decisions. After that she is quickly off to her sewing room. Lol. Now when our two grandsons come over that’s another story. Them boys love being in the shop and are always eager to build something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

I bought my wife a sewing machine a few years ago. She's gotten into it now. The material and stuff for it is expensive too. At least she has a hobby that rates with the expense of mine so she can't say anything about what I buy. I think we've spent about $500 the past week on material and stuff for masks and quilts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I bought my wife a sewing machine a few years ago. She's gotten into it now. The material and stuff for it is expensive too. At least she has a hobby that rates with the expense of mine so she can't say anything about what I buy. I think we've spent about $500 the past week on material and stuff for masks and quilts.


Thats kind of the way I feel. She has her toys and I have mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 18, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> My son that lives about 2.5 hours away loves to spend time in the workshop whenever he is here. Last project he built was an Adirondack chair and table. He's adept with tools as he works in construction of wooden playsets and now tiny homes, so I am usually in the support role when we are in the shop. He has helped me with a couple of projects over the past couple of years. Chuck


Is this the son who stopped by for your wood? Nice family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 18, 2020)

The only help I get is in transporting heavy lumber from the storage barn, critiquing new projects I'm making, and help in spending what little money I make from woodworking. Oh, and she occasionally takes packages to the PO for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Is this the son who stopped by for your wood? Nice family.


Not the same son. I have 3 sons, the one you met lives in Maryland. My other 2 live in the Sacramento, California, area. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2020)

I work alone. But always feel like there are extras eyes staring at me from all over??

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 19, 2020)

I had hopes that one of the kids would like to do some projects, just didn't happen with the distractions of the day. When she was little, my daughter used to sweep the shop, use the vise to crack nuts and crawl under the cover to sit on the Harley. Wasn't much but I do miss those days. Wife often asks me to clean the shop or burn more wood. She has taken wood to the post office on more than one occasion. I help my one brother in his shop, but very rarely. Usually to lift heavy or awkward items and sometimes to run a production lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

